

Ask HN: Best examples of successful pitch decks? - atldev

I'm preparing a pitch deck for a startup event in October. I've come across a few incredible resources on what works/what doesn't (a few linked below) but I'd like to know....what are your favorite (real) pitch resources (examples of successful pitch decks, videos of winning presentations, etc.)?
======
atldev
[http://vator.tv/news/2009-10-07-aaron-patzer-lays-bare-
mints...](http://vator.tv/news/2009-10-07-aaron-patzer-lays-bare-mints-
numbers) (Aaron Patzer presents Mint financials in a "post-exit pitch")

[http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/mintcom-prelaunch-pitch-
dec...](http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/mintcom-prelaunch-pitch-
deck?from=ss_embed) (I believe this was a study done by MBA students, correct
me if I'm wrong)

<http://www.garage.com/resources/perfectingpitch.shtml> (solid Art of the
Start advice on what to cover)

